# Dogs in truck beds---



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not against having Carson ride in the bed of a pickup...only if he's chained in to where he can't jump/fall out. But that's my opinion, and I wouldn't have him ride out there in the cold/rain.

but I don't have a pickup so it's a moot point.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

It's against the law in Massachusetts unless they are restrained. I'd be afraid that my dog would fall out but I can remember when I was young, my father would let us ride in the back of his truck---I think that's against the law now, too.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate seeing that. What chance does the dog have if their is an accident.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ok, so the dog is restrained so they cant jump or fall out of the bed...

but what happens if the truck rolls? yikes.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> I hate seeing that. What chance does the dog have if their is an accident.


What chance does a dog have if there's an accident and they're roaming free INSIDE the car....???


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> What chance does a dog have if there's an accident and they're roaming free INSIDE the car....???


very true. This is why I don't take Charlie for car rides anymore until I get him a restraint.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I just don't know that there is a 100% safe way to have a dog in a vehicle... Even restrained inside the vehicle if it rolls there is no guarantee that all will be well... JMO


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it abusive, sick, cruel, and the height of stupidity. Even if your dog cannot fall out, should he be allowed to suffer in agony with the beating sun on him with no relief? I become so angry at the sight of this ridiculous cruelty... suffering, over heated, gasping dogs that are hot to the touch... I have seen a chocolate Lab thrown from a truck, and hit by another car right in front of me also.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think there is a difference in location too. Where I live it very rarely get's over 90 degrees in the summer. If it's hot out there is no way I would leave Carson (or any other dog) in the back of a truck in extreme weather (hot or cold). I know that he LOVES to have his head out the window with the air blowing.....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I know that he LOVES to have his head out the window with the air blowing.....


That stopped for Charlie too. Poor thing. We almost had a tragedy. He was hanging his head out the window and stepped on the window button and it started going up. Luckily my son was back there. I always kept the window lock button on but when hubby takes the kids somewhere he turns it off. I forgot to check that day. You can bet I checked every time getting in the car and from then on we resorted to the air conditioner. I will make sure our next car does NOT have auto windows.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I just don't know that there is a 100% safe way to have a dog in a vehicle... Even restrained inside the vehicle if it rolls there is no guarantee that all will be well... JMO


For that matter, there's no 100% safe way to have a person in a car. People get hurt all the time despite wearing seatbelts... does that mean we shouldn't bother? Should we not restrain our children in the car either? It's no guarantee they won't get hurt in an accident. But the odds are far better of surviving with and having more minor injuries when we are restrained, whether human or canine. It seems silly to not at least try to take precautions to keep your dog from becoming a projectile should there be an accident. Just my opinion.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's true... it's hot here... even in the middle of winter, a dog could suffer cruelly here with the sun beating on him in a black truck bed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG how scary for Charlie.... that is such a huge fear for me too and i always keep window lock on in my car as well.. although in my car its not a huge issue because pushing down on the window lock rolls it down more, he'd have to literally pull it up somehow to get it up, but like i said, i still keep the lock on to be safe.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's against the law in California to carry a dog in the open back of a pick-up unless the dog is either confined in a crate or cross-tied so it can't jump, fall or be thrown out. But it's a law that isn't enforced. I've been behind idiots whose dogs were in the back of a truck and watched the dog nearly fall out if the truck stops suddenly or makes a sharp turn. I always change lanes or do whatever to get away, as I don't want to be responsible for hitting a dog with my SUV. And did you ever feel how hot a metal truck bed gets when the sun's beating down on it? I wouldn't want to be there in my bare feet, nor should a dog be forced to be there. It's just idiocy, IMO.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> For that matter, there's no 100% safe way to have a person in a car. People get hurt all the time despite wearing seatbelts... does that mean we shouldn't bother? Should we not restrain our children in the car either? It's no guarantee they won't get hurt in an accident. But the odds are far better of surviving with and having more minor injuries when we are restrained, whether human or canine. It seems silly to not at least try to take precautions to keep your dog from becoming a projectile should there be an accident. Just my opinion.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I agree... It doesn't mean that we shouldn't try. But what I'm saying is that restraining isn't necessarily going to make it "safe". I guess I'm saying that I don't see how restraining in the bed of a truck is any "safer" than restraining in the cab of the truck. Yes, there's still danger if restrained in the bed with rolling, but inside the cab you still have danger (projectiles, airbags, etc). 

That all being said, when I get a pick up (someday) Carson will most likely ride inside with me....just because I like having him close...to talk to.  I just think that inside isn't necessarily "safer". That's all I'm saying...and it's just my opinion.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Carson--I bet you are the only one here that thinks its dandy to carry your dog in an open bed of your truck. Why would you do that despite you saying the dog is chained? It would have to be a pretty short chain to keep the dog from going over the side. Have you considered how bad your dog could get hurt if someone rams your truck? Why can't your dog be inside all the time????


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

thankfully i dont see this down here really ever... people in San Diego in general are really pet friendly/conscious. i cant remember the last time i saw a dog in the back of a truck (crated, loose, or otherwise) and am glad for it, as even tho we dont always have super high temps, we almost ALWAYS have sun and metal can heat up quickly.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

The thing that would really concern me is if they were tied (meaning having something around their neck) and there was an accident that would make them go airborn.....what would that do to their neck?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I had a friend who lost his dog this way- he had to stop short in traffic, dog fell out and got run over. He will never forgive himself and that is why I cringe when I see a dog like this... even if he was restrained I would think he could hurt himself far worse than if he was restrained in a car in an accident.

My friend saw a small dog fly out an open window when a car passing her rounded a bend in the road (the dog obviously had it's head out in the breeze) Thankfully he wasn't hurt and the owner's got out of the car and gathered him back up.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We could restrain them in the trunk with the kids and inlaws


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

BELLA said:


> Carson--I bet you are the only one here that thinks its dandy to carry your dog in an open bed of your truck. Why would you do that despite you saying the dog is chained? It would have to be a pretty short chain to keep the dog from going over the side. Have you considered how bad your dog could get hurt if someone rams your truck? Why can't your dog be inside all the time????


Never said that I think it's "dandy". I said I'm not against it, if he's restrained...and how is that any "safer" than being inside. 


Also I don't have a truck so Carson is inside at all times.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

There was a local news story years ago somewhere in Tennessee about a dog restrained with a leash on the back of a pick up truck, it jumped out and basically hanged himself. It was horrible.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Lettting your dogs head hang out the window is also very dangerous...imagine if you came too close to a vehicle or an object such as a pole!! One of the worst things I ever so was a family who threw their dog inside a closed popup camper (camper was lowered for hauling)---how on earth did the dog have any air? I swear, some people have no common sense.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Anything out a window is dangerous. A family friend has his arm torn off. True story


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have made my feelings known on restraining dogs in vehicles. I _hate _seeing dogs riding loose, and having them in pick up beds is a particular peeve. I don't remember what the name of the thread was, but there are good posts about this subject in it; it was fairly recent, I think.

When working in the vet clinic, I saw the results of dogs leaping out of pick up beds, treated eyes with foreign objects imbedded in them from heads hanging out windows while driving, and the worst was the head on collision where owner and dog both died - the dog was loose in the car, jumped on the driver's left arm to look out the driver side window, causing him to turn into the oncoming lane and be hit head on by a truck.

People won't let their kids ride unbuckled or out of carseats but think nothing of having a loose dog in their car. In an accident, they become projectiles... it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I have made my feelings known on restraining dogs in vehicles. I _hate _seeing dogs riding loose, and having them in pick up beds is a particular peeve. I don't remember what the name of the thread was, but there are good posts about this subject in it; it was fairly recent, I think.


 
PG - I would like to start restraining Tucker in our SUV when we go places, what do you reccommend using? Is there a certain brand you use for your pups? Also, what do you think about putting a dog in their crate, in the back of the SUV (with the gate too)


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> People won't let their kids ride unbuckled or out of carseats but think nothing of having a loose dog in their car. In an accident, they become projectiles... it's just not worth the risk.


I totally agree. Our window incident scared the hell out of me. I don't like taking him in the car anymore. I'm going to get a restraint though for when we have to take him somewhere.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin is fine in the back of our truck. He doesn't even need to be tied or chained up. He sits there pretty as you please and hardly ever slides when I have to hit the brakes.






 Kidding!

We see this sometimes around here. I'm always so scared for the dogs and I don't understand why they just can't get a crate to put them in if they have to ride back there. 

Just the other week when I went to the vet, I was getting out of my car and a nice double cab pickup was leaving. Two large goldens were in the back of the truck with the passenger holding their leashes through the back window. They were gorgeous dogs and I thought to myself "why can't they put them in the back seat?"


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Merlin is fine in the back of our truck. He doesn't even need to be tied or chained up. He sits there pretty as you please and hardly ever slides when I have to hit the brakes.


Geez, and I was thinking "****, I really liked her" WHEW.....lol


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Merlin is fine in the back of our truck. He doesn't even need to be tied or chained up. He sits there pretty as you please and hardly ever slides when I have to hit the brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jcasks said:


> PG - I would like to start restraining Tucker in our SUV when we go places, what do you reccommend using? Is there a certain brand you use for your pups? Also, what do you think about putting a dog in their crate, in the back of the SUV (with the gate too)


 
My dogs ride in crates in the van, or my husban'ds Suburban. Many years ago I switched to plastic airline type crates exclusively for traveling in vehicles. I used to use wire crates, until a friend was in an accident on her way to a show and her wire crates were bent and one of her dogs was impaled on a wire. Other than that, the dogs were fine. 

My sil uses a seatbelt harness for her dog, but I prefer having them crated unless you simply cannot fit a crate in whatever vehicle you drive.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Recently here in CT there was an accident where 2 dogs and a woman passenger were killed in a rear end collision. Very sad.

I have seen a German Shepard fall from the back of a pickup going through an intersection where his owner was taking a turn! Luckily for the dog everyone was going slow and stopped to get the poor fellow. He was dazed, but looked ok. Owner didn't even know it had happened!!! He had to be stopped by other drivers!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Geez, and I was thinking "****, I really liked her" WHEW.....lol


 
LOL!  :wave:


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I wouldn't haul my dog loose in the back of a truck, but I wouldn't say that its cruel. There are much worse things happening to dogs in the world to get worked up about then some farmer taking his dog for a ride in the back of his pick-up. At least those dogs are getting attention and get to go for rides


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am going out to buy two of these

I have Comet and Sadie going in the car with me all the time. Thank you for this very informative thread. I will no longer let them ride, not buckled up. I dont allow my kids at all to not wear their seatbelts, why should I let my fur kids. I dont even leave my driveway if the kids are seatbelted. Same rule is going to go for everyone


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

breec3 said:


> I am going out to buy two of these
> 
> I have Comet and Sadie going in the car with me all the time. Thank you for this very informative thread. I will no longer let them ride, not buckled up. I dont allow my kids at all to not wear their seatbelts, why should I let my fur kids. I dont even leave my driveway if the kids are seatbelted. Same rule is going to go for everyone


That's awesome. Do they sell them at petstores or must you buy online?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got mine for Bama at Petco. Since we have a convertible I worry about him jumping out. He doesnt care for it to much but I have a peace of mind. It also helps to keep him steady when turning corners when he stands up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

breec3 said:


> I am going out to buy two of these
> 
> I have Comet and Sadie going in the car with me all the time. Thank you for this very informative thread. I will no longer let them ride, not buckled up. I dont allow my kids at all to not wear their seatbelts, why should I let my fur kids. I dont even leave my driveway if the kids are seatbelted. Same rule is going to go for everyone


 
YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ty823 said:


> I wouldn't haul my dog loose in the back of a truck, but I wouldn't say that its cruel. There are much worse things happening to dogs in the world to get worked up about then some farmer taking his dog for a ride in the back of his pick-up. At least those dogs are getting attention and get to go for rides


 
I hope they enjoy the attention that they'd be getting during their treatment and recovery for injuries suffered when they are thrown out of the truck in an accident even half as much as they enjoy their risky ride.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I hope they enjoy the attention that they'd be getting during their treatment and recovery for injuries suffered when they are thrown out of the truck in an accident even half as much as they enjoy their risky ride.


Here's what I don't get....

Dogs _can_ get hurt doing any number of things... duck hunting, playing fetch, or even doing agility. Yes, we do what we can to minimize the risk of injury but we can't make it 100% safe. Even riding in a crate in the back of a vehicle isn't "safe" in an accident. So should we stop doing EVERYTHING that has a risk of possible injury to our dogs....or ourselves for that matter???


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Here's what I don't get....
> 
> Dogs _can_ get hurt doing any number of things... duck hunting, playing fetch, or even doing agility. Yes, we do what we can to minimize the risk of injury but we can't make it 100% safe. Even riding in a crate in the back of a vehicle isn't "safe" in an accident. So should we stop doing EVERYTHING that has a risk of possible injury to our dogs....or ourselves for that matter???


My way of thinking is, if my own kids need to be buckled in, so does my dog. Kids get hurt too running and playing outside, but that wouldn't make me think I don't have to buckle them up in a car. Friendly arguing here, right? I hope.  Or else I'll have to come biotch slap ya


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> My way of thinking is, if my own kids need to be buckled in, so does my dog. Kids get hurt too running and playing outside, but that wouldn't make me think I don't have to buckle them up in a car. Friendly arguing here, right? I hope.  Or else I'll have to come biotch slap ya


I agree... Buckle them up. I guess I feel like restraining a dog in the bed is similar. I wouldn't restrain him by his collar but by his harness so he can't choke himself. I guess I just don't see how it's any "safe" than in the cab (like I've said before). 


..and I'm right...you're wrong!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ..and I'm right...you're wrong!!!


You shouldn't of done that....


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I hope they enjoy the attention that they'd be getting during their treatment and recovery for injuries suffered when they are thrown out of the truck in an accident even half as much as they enjoy their risky ride.


Your right. It should be illegal for dogs to ride in the back of trucks. 
Or be off a leash, since there’s a chance they could run in the street and be hit by a car. But what if the leash slips out of your hand? Because that happens sometimes too. Actually, there should be a law that all dogs should be chained up to trees or kenneled at all times. Only then would they be truly safe.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ty823 said:


> Your right. It should be illegal for dogs to ride in the back of trucks.
> Or be off a leash, since there’s a chance they could run in the street and be hit by a car. But what if the leash slips out of your hand? Because that happens sometimes too. Actually, there should be a law that all dogs should be chained up to trees or kenneled at all times. Only then would they be truly safe.


should little kids be allowed to ride in the back of trucks? Should we put leashes on our kids too? I know I only let hubby off leash when I know there are no bars open  Just kidding


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> You shouldn't of done that....


well, I've got one for you too!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> should little kids be allowed to ride in the back of trucks? Should we put leashes on our kids too? I know I only let hubby off leash when I know there are no bars open  Just kidding


No, thats good! There have been mornings where woke up and wished I had been on a leash the night before


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ty823 said:


> No, thats good! There have been mornings where woke up and wished I had been on a leash the night before


Just hope you don't wake up in the back of a pickup..  .....ahhhhhhhhhgggg


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

... and kids are allowed to ride in the back of trucks as far as I know.
Probabally not if there toddlers and going down the interstate though; I don't know the rule on that one. I used to love riding around town in the back of Dad's truck. Don't remember anyone getting arrested for it. But, this is in Iowa.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> well, I've got one for you too!!


Jeremy.... GO LAY DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ty823 said:


> ... and kids are allowed to ride in the back of trucks as far as I know.
> Probabally not if there toddlers and going down the interstate though; I don't know the rule on that one. I used to love riding around town in the back of Dad's truck. Don't remember anyone getting arrested for it. But, this is in Iowa.


I use to do that too when I was a kid. I'd sit in a lawn chair in the back of my dad's pickup.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't speak to the laws in Iowa, but in most parts of the country it is very much illegal for a child (or adult for that matter) to ride in the bed of a pickup truck. Generally, when on farmland, such laws are ignored as speeds never hit anything all that dangerous... plus you can fit a LOT of workers in the bed of a truck, so it's easier than taking 10 or so cars across the fields.... but we're talking about on actual roads. Plus, if we're being honest, children have logical skills that dogs simply do not possess. Dog sees cat, dog runs after cat.... or at least tries to. Child sees cat and hopefully knows he doesn't jump from moving car because his parents have told him. 

While in some ways restraining the dog in the truck bed is safer than nothing, I disagree, Carsonsdaddy, that it is no safer than inside the car. Not to say that a dog can't be hurt in the cab itself (even when restrained), but having the skeleton of the car as some form of protection has to be safer than being in open air. Vehicles are built to at least somewhat withstand the stress of rolling. Even tied down, when in the bed the dog is very much capable of being pinned between the roof of the truck and the road. It may only be something like the hind legs if he's restrained, but it's still enough to cripple him. Again, there is no 100% guarantee, but I think what most of us are trying to say is that you hedge the bets every way you can... which means the dog is restrained inside the cab.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Here's what I don't get....
> 
> Dogs _can_ get hurt doing any number of things... duck hunting, playing fetch, or even doing agility. Yes, we do what we can to minimize the risk of injury but we can't make it 100% safe. Even riding in a crate in the back of a vehicle isn't "safe" in an accident. So should we stop doing EVERYTHING that has a risk of possible injury to our dogs....or ourselves for that matter???


No, but we make DOING it as safe as possible. Allowing a dog to ride in the bed of a pick-up, or loose in a vehicle, is NOT doing what we can to minimize the risk of injury. Some of this might be easier to be cavalier about for those of you who have not SEEN the results of accidents in which dogs were in the bed of a truck, or loose in a vehicle. I HAVE and I will do everything possible to assure it won't happen to MY dogs, and hopefully help dissuade others from putting their dogs in the position to suffer the way I have seen dogs after such accidents. And believe me, the owners were all of the mind that "it won't happen to me", or, "MY dogs are well behaved, seasoned riders", etc etc.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> We could restrain them in the trunk with the kids and inlaws


The in-laws- now THAT is an idea! 

On a serious note, I have heard or read several stories about dogs having their tails ripped off even though they were tied out in the back of pick-up trucks. These stories did not have happy endings. Sorry to be a downer, just sharing some additional info...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't believe dogs should ride unrestrained in ANY vehicle...​


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't believe dogs should ride unrestrained in ANY vehicle...​


 

THANK YOU, KIMM!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I don't believe dogs should ride unrestrained in ANY vehicle...​


Agreed. It makes be sick to see dogs riding loose in a vehicle. My boy was in an accident while traveling to a dog show. The van was totaled, but the crate he was riding in kept him from being thrown around the inside of the vehicle, or being hit by flying objects.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't believe dogs should ride unrestrained in ANY vehicle...​


 

BRAVO!!!!!
My feeling is that you certainly wouldn't allow a child to ride there (in TX it is against the law), so why would you put your best friend back there ????


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Just out of curiosity how do you properly restrain a dog in the backseat of a suv/truck/car? I've seen various harnesses(similar to the one I use on Amber now to walk) but never quite fully understood how they work? It just doesn't seem comfortable for the dog to be tied down enough to restrain movement and injury but yet provide enough freedom to be comfortable. I'm not questioning the safety of it, just curious from those who use them as to HOW they actually work and how they were able to train their dogs to use them without chewing on them...etc? For now I just have the back of my SUV(behind the driver/passenger seats) sealed off wth a cage type of things to keep Amber from coming forward, not that she would or even does but for safety reasons and had assumed that this would be enough to provide adequate protection in an accident for heras she cannot reach the floor due to the backseat "hammock" I have in place as well. Any thoughts or feedback or even products others use as well?
Phil & Amber


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbersDad said:


> Just out of curiosity how do you properly restrain a dog in the backseat of a suv/truck/car? I've seen various harnesses(similar to the one I use on Amber now to walk) but never quite fully understood how they work? It just doesn't seem comfortable for the dog to be tied down enough to restrain movement and injury but yet provide enough freedom to be comfortable. I'm not questioning the safety of it, just curious from those who use them as to HOW they actually work and how they were able to train their dogs to use them without chewing on them...etc? For now I just have the back of my SUV(behind the driver/passenger seats) sealed off wth a cage type of things to keep Amber from coming forward, not that she would or even does but for safety reasons and had assumed that this would be enough to provide adequate protection in an accident for heras she cannot reach the floor due to the backseat "hammock" I have in place as well. Any thoughts or feedback or even products others use as well?
> Phil & Amber


Honestly, with my dogs it's always been as easy as putting the harness on and buckling them in. First, I guess I'll answer how they work. The harness has a loop on the back that the seatbelt passes through. Jersey never had any issue getting comfortable. He was able to sit or lie down, even somewhat stand up to turn around, but just couldn't wander around in the back seat. I've never had an issue with any dog chewing on the belt, most likely because it passes behind them and isn't exactly convenient to get to. The things you need to watch when first harnessing the dog in is that they do not step on the belt release button (which Jersey did to me once or twice) and whether they turn towards the seat (this causes them to get a little twisted, but generally they have to do it a few times before it starts to interfere with their comfort. Worst part about it for me, is it makes it more difficult to get them unhitched. Also, this is often what caused him to step on the release button). I was mostly successful with curing Jersey of both habits by encouraging him to be more settled in general and discouraging him (or diverting his attention) when I saw him turning the wrong way. Honestly, though, it's worked out better for me to have a crate secured in the back of the car and that's how we're doing things now. He just seems to be more relaxed (less excited, he doesn't get nervous in the car). But whenever he gets into anyone else's car, we grab his harness and buckle him up. Hope that at least somewhat answers your questions.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have two different harnesses for my two. Neither keeps them from totally moving around. Shadow started wearing the harness as a pup. Tucker started wearing it at the age of one. Tucker is a bad rider. He somehow can still place his head between the seats so he can see into the front seat. It seems to be an emotional need on his part. The harnesses were never a choice. They just worked. I seemed to have the same attitude with my children regarding car seats. As much as my youngest one hated that darn car seat, it just had to used.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> That stopped for Charlie too. Poor thing. We almost had a tragedy. He was hanging his head out the window and stepped on the window button and it started going up. Luckily my son was back there. I always kept the window lock button on but when hubby takes the kids somewhere he turns it off. I forgot to check that day. You can bet I checked every time getting in the car and from then on we resorted to the air conditioner. I will make sure our next car does NOT have auto windows.


I my, never thought of that happening! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We take very short rides down to the creek with the dogs and *me* in the back of the truck. They love it, I would never have them back there on their own. 







 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


*







*


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

ty823 said:


> ... and kids are allowed to ride in the back of trucks as far as I know.
> Probabally not if there toddlers and going down the interstate though; I don't know the rule on that one. I used to love riding around town in the back of Dad's truck. Don't remember anyone getting arrested for it. But, this is in Iowa.


Iowa, huh? My husband grew up there and at that time there was no speed limit.....a person could drive at a speed that was "reasonable and proper"


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have already tried 2 different restraints, and neither on worked. Brady ended up getting all twisted up in it. Anybody have one they recommend?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

IMO restraining a dog in the back of a pick-up is probably more unsafe then not. On the main highway a man had a GSD chained in the box of his truck. Something happened and the dog flew out he probably dragged it 100 feet until he noticed/stopped. Obviously we know what happened to the dog. With stuff like that I have my own feelings. I will strap crates to the box of the truck and transpor dogs that way depending on the weather of course. I think crates in vehicles are the safest way to drive with dogs. I also like the wire barriers that cross off the SUV's and Vans but with a pick-up obviously that wouldn't work.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I drove a pickup truck for 4 years. I was sure to get one with a crew cab on purpose.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> IMO restraining a dog in the back of a pick-up is probably more unsafe then not. On the main highway a man had a GSD chained in the box of his truck. Something happened and the dog flew out he probably dragged it 100 feet until he noticed/stopped. Obviously we know what happened to the dog. With stuff like that I have my own feelings. I will strap crates to the box of the truck and transpor dogs that way depending on the weather of course. I think crates in vehicles are the safest way to drive with dogs. I also like the wire barriers that cross off the SUV's and Vans but with a pick-up obviously that wouldn't work.


 
I think having a dog in the open bed of a truck is foolish, at best, PERIOD. As for what you saw, that was idiotic as obviously the chain the dog was on was TOO LONG! I have seen a "restraint" system for truck beds that involves a "runner" line - I say a wide web strap - that runs from one front corner to the opposite rear corner, to which the dog is hooked by a very short chain. The dog can move about along the line, but the chain is too short for him to be able to jump out and be dragged.
All that aside, I would rather a dog not be in the bed at ALL, although I am _almost _"okay" with them being in crates in a truck bed with a topper or cap on it.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I will be honest and admit that Daisy and I often take short trips in our convertible and she isn't restrained. She loves it. I do understand where the others are coming from though and recognize there certainly are risks. For what it's worth I don't have a side car for her on my motorcycle. One other point to PointGolds comment on seeing the effects. I agree. I always where a helmet on my motorcycle because I've seen too many people get hurt or killed because they chose not to. Unfortunately most people in Indiana chose not to. Obviously if you have personal experience with something it is much more on your radar so to speak.

Let the roasting begin


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kalkid said:


> Well I will be honest and admit that Daisy and I often take short trips in our convertible and she isn't restrained. She loves it. I do understand where the others are coming from though and recognize there certainly are risks. For what it's worth I don't have a side car for her on my motorcycle.
> 
> Let the roasting begin


Daisy will be in my prayers.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My poor dog has never been outside without a leash yet. I guess I'm a bit overprotective.....


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Daisy will be in my prayers.


Thanks. What about me though?

Let me guess, Daisy will be in my prayers.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Daisy will be in my prayers.


Really?
These are the kind of things you pray about?
You must have a lot of trouble sleeping.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ty823 said:


> Really?
> These are the kind of things you pray about?
> You must have a lot of trouble sleeping.


 
No, actually, I don't. I don't think that the many other forum members who remember others' pets in _their _prayers do, either.

You might find something else to question rather than what others pray about.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

kalkid said:


> Well I will be honest and admit that Daisy and I often take short trips in our convertible and she isn't restrained. She loves it. I do understand where the others are coming from though and recognize there certainly are risks.
> 
> Let the roasting begin


I wouldn't dream of roasting ya! Growing up in the suburban Bowie Maryland my dad had a passion for convertables and our GR/Shepard mix did too! We loved piling in, rolling the top down and heading to McDonalds for ice cream cones. Our girl, Jessie always got a cone of her own too. (probably another no-no)

I also think the short rides to the creek are a beautiful thing, like our rides to the creek and river on our own property... but I got the sense that this thread is a hot topic and not really about country living and rides on dirt roads on your own property where there is no traffic - no highways, etc. At least I hope.

Tiffany - *she who is hesitating to hit the submit button :


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always thought a dog riding in the back of a pick-up was an accident just waiting to happen. Case in point:

This guy who is a good friend of ours got this really cute Lab mix puppy for his kids. Now, this guy had never had dogs and didn't know too much about them. Always thought they should live outside, etc, etc. One day last summer he had his kids and wife in the pick-up and the dog leashed in the back of the pick-up and was traveling down the street to an ice cream parlor I believe. All of a sudden a car deliberately swerved right in front of his pick-up forcing him to slam on the brakes and stop. He jumped out ready to cold cock this guy when the guy began yelling "your dog, your dog"! Apparently the dog either tried to jump or it tumbled over the side of the truck and was hanging by the leash. The only way to stop my friend was to cut him off an possible cause an accident so the guy took the chance. The dog was almost dead. They rushed her to the vet and she's ok but it was close! He was devastated at what alsmost happened to his dog.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Tiffany - *she who is hesitating to hit the submit button :


Thanks. I'm laughing because I was thinking I should just keep quiet but I spent two hours yesterday at a grade school telling the kids honesty was the best policy so I felt a little guilty.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

kalkid said:


> Thanks. I'm laughing because I was thinking I should just keep quiet but I spent two hours yesterday at a grade school telling the kids honesty was the best policy so I felt a little guilty.


Well... I am glad that I at least got a smile from posting in this thread. I started a couple replies yesterday and just deleted and moved on. I don't want to have everyone or anyone hate me before knowing me (I'm very new here) but the more I thought about it the more I didn't feel I was being "honest" by ignoring this thread.

I can understand the passion on this topic from a city or suburban lifestyle standpoint. I'm just not sure that even if I explained our rides to the river that it would make a difference to anyone who is passionate that a dog in the back of a pick up is EVER acceptable. I feel that there are exceptions, but that is my experience having lived in the city, suburbs and now VERY rural.

Tiffany


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a topic where many people will disagree....and there are tons of topics like that out there.

I would like to see how many people don't agree to have a dog in the back of a pick up truck OR unrestrained in their car but smoke in their house where the dog lives.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

jcasks said:


> This is a topic where many people will disagree....and there are tons of topics like that out there.
> 
> I would like to see how many people don't agree to have a dog in the back of a pick up truck OR unrestrained in their car but smoke in their house where the dog lives.


Wow. I didn't think of that. Great point Jen. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone I guess.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jcasks said:


> I would like to see how many people don't agree to have a dog in the back of a pick up truck OR unrestrained in their car but smoke in their house where the dog lives.


 
that is a great point you make. i am not a smoker and my boyfriend is (i hate it) and i would NEVER let him smoke in the house or near Sam.. no way


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't disagree with anyone that says its safer to have your dog harnessed in the back seat then riding loose or in a truck bed. I would never let our dog ride loose in a truck bed, but I wouldn't say someone that does is being cruel, or loves their dog any less then I do. That's all I've been trying to say.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jcasks said:


> I would like to see how many people don't agree to have a dog in the back of a pick up truck OR unrestrained in their car but smoke in their house where the dog lives.


None of us smokes. We don't drink alcohol either.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Kimm said:


> We don't drink alcohol either.


I'll have a drink for you tonight. :uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ty823 said:


> I don't disagree with anyone that says its safer to have your dog harnessed in the back seat then riding loose or in a truck bed. I would never let our dog ride loose in a truck bed, but I wouldn't say someone that does is being cruel, or loves their dog any less then I do. That's all I've been trying to say.


Ty, you've just said what i've been trying to say.... :doh: I should have just let you talk to begin with.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

ty823 said:


> I'll have a drink for you tonight. :uhoh:


I hope you enjoy it, Ty! There are some days I wonder why I don't take a little sip!:doh::uhoh:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I ask why smokers are getting singled out here? It's completely unrelated to the conversation, but fine, I'll bite. I am a smoker... I DO NOT smoke indoors in any building/structure with my dog. I am also a proponent of keeping your dog properly restrained in the car. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

This would make a great poll question!

I don't agree with dogs in the back of pick-ups

We don't smoke or drink either but if we did smoke I wouldn't subject my furbabies to it!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> This would make a great poll question!
> 
> I don't agree with dogs in the back of pick-ups
> 
> ...


I don't smoke but I have been caught red handed sharing a beer with Carson on occasion.... :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Can I ask why smokers are getting singled out here? It's completely unrelated to the conversation, but fine, I'll bite. I am a smoker... I DO NOT smoke indoors in any building/structure with my dog. I am also a proponent of keeping your dog properly restrained in the car.


I dont think that poster was trying to single out smokers... just make a point that so many are adamant about not having dogs loose in cars because its unsafe for them, but really its no different than smoking indoors with your pets around (which i know many do..) its not the dog's choice to ride unrestrained in a car, its something WE have control over and choose to either restrain or leave them loose, which can be unsafe for them. same as smoking around a pet, its not the pets choice to breathe that air, yet it can cause harm to them. i think thats the point they were trying to make...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

No smoking here either, but we live in a semi-detached house and our neighbors smoke. Every time we open the basement door you can really smell it and it really pisses me off but there is not a thing I can do about it. I'm thinking of burning some of Charlie's Salmon oil in my potpourri pot. Maybe they would get the message. I'd rather smell that than cigarettes. Sorry, I know this is off topic but I'm fuming every day about this. If they want to breathe it in FINE, but I choose not too and I'm screwed!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my! I bet burning Charlie's salmon oil would kick up some dust! Yukkkkk!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

ty823 said:


> I'll have a drink for you tonight. :uhoh:


Me too, but I'll up it one... it's 5 o'oclock somewhere - right? 

Tiffany


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I dont think that poster was trying to single out smokers... just make a point that so many are adamant about not having dogs loose in cars because its unsafe for them, but really its no different than smoking indoors with your pets around (which i know many do..) its not the dog's choice to ride unrestrained in a car, its something WE have control over and choose to either restrain or leave them loose, which can be unsafe for them. same as smoking around a pet, its not the pets choice to breathe that air, yet it can cause harm to them. i think thats the point they were trying to make...


 
Thank you Marlene....I couldnt have said it better myself...as I was NOT singling out smokers, just simply making an example.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I dont think that poster was trying to single out smokers... just make a point that so many are adamant about not having dogs loose in cars because its unsafe for them, but really its no different than smoking indoors with your pets around (which i know many do..) its not the dog's choice to ride unrestrained in a car, its something WE have control over and choose to either restrain or leave them loose, which can be unsafe for them. same as smoking around a pet, its not the pets choice to breathe that air, yet it can cause harm to them. i think thats the point they were trying to make...


I understand the point that was being made and apologize for my somewhat misdirected frustration... but I'm sick to death of smokers being used as scapegoats at times like these. They try to ban handheld cellphones in cars... but people are allowed to smoke in cars, and isn't that worse? The food and beverage tax is raised, and everyone complains that we should just raise the cigarette tax (again!) instead. We move smokers out of restaurants and bars (which, for the record, I'm fine with) but complain about where they stand outside... which is generally not really their choice at all, but the only space available. It's just a bit of a pet peeve of mine... and something I hope to avoid doing when I join the ranks of non-smokers. Again, no hard feelings... just explaining why I got a little snarky. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I don't smoke but I have been caught red handed sharing a beer with Carson on occasion.... :


wonder if they have AA meetings for dogs...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I would like to see how many people don't agree to have a dog in the back of a pick up truck OR unrestrained in their car but smoke in their house where the dog lives.
__________________
:wave: Jen

My dogs are why i quit smoking! i had my last cigarette june 30, 1999. We had Buck and Scooter at the time, were painting and i saw how yellow the walls were, the natsy brown on picture glass, windows, etc and for the FIRST time i thought 'This isn't good for the boys' and when i finished that pack of cigartees that day, tha wa the end of them for me--will be 9 years this june. i was doing 2 packs a day of misty menthod 120's. I said NO MORE SMOKING IN THE HOUSE and hubby agreed. One "friend" wuit coming because i would not allow her to smoke in the house. FINE.

Now, back on topic. The very first Gordon Setter i ever saw "in person" was at my vet and in for steroid injection. The dog had ridden in the back of the guy's pickup all it's life and sudden at age 10 it jumped out--luckily he was going real slow at the time--and got a lot of road rash and also broke a shoulder. The injections were so he could mage pain and movement in that leg.

A letter to the Corpus paper--a lady following a picup, a dog was in the back on a long rope, the dog jumped out and was drug to death with people passing the picking haonking and trying to get the driver to stop. This was on S.P.I.D wich is the expressway thru Corpus. A lot of the "gold ole rednck boyus' around here think it looks great to have a dog, usually a golden or a lb, riding in the back of a pickup.

My son would have just as soon had Scooter ride on the top of the cab as to ride in the back. His friend had a golden duck dog and that is why Ron got Scooter. The firend always had his Taffy ride in the back. once Ron's truck was in shop and he and friedn were going duck hunting--the guy had lost Taffy to cancer by then--and the guy went to get Scooter in the back of the truck and Ron said no, his dog didn't rid in the back of trucks. The friend said he didnt' want dog hiar--or a wet muddy dog in his truck. Ron didn't go go with him, but I took him and Scooter out in myCAR. I cringe seeing dogs riding in the back, especially ones reared up with feet on the sides of the truck bed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ty823 said:


> I don't disagree with anyone that says its safer to have your dog harnessed in the back seat then riding loose or in a truck bed. I would never let our dog ride loose in a truck bed, but I wouldn't say someone that does is being cruel, or loves their dog any less then I do. That's all I've been trying to say.


And not once did I say that it was cruel, or that those who do love their dogs any less than anyone else. I think that people just do not think about the risk they are taking, and as a person who has seen the results, I would hope that providing information and education might, as it has done for at least one person posting to this thread, cause them to minimize the risk by restraining their pets while traveling. 

And since I have no intention of "roasting" anyone, I stated that I've added Daisy to my prayers - I would pray that nothing happens to her while riding in what is a risky manner.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> We move smokers out of restaurants and bars (which, for the record, I'm fine with) but complain about where they stand outside... which is generally not really their choice at all,
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
If my neighbors would smoke outside I'd be a happy camper. It just makes me really mad that I choose not to smoke but have to breathe it in in my own house. I could be sited my dog barking too much but I wouldn't be able to do a thing about that.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I understand the point that was being made and apologize for my somewhat misdirected frustration... but I'm sick to death of smokers being used as scapegoats at times like these. They try to ban handheld cellphones in cars... but people are allowed to smoke in cars, and isn't that worse? The food and beverage tax is raised, and everyone complains that we should just raise the cigarette tax (again!) instead. We move smokers out of restaurants and bars (which, for the record, I'm fine with) but complain about where they stand outside... which is generally not really their choice at all, but the only space available. It's just a bit of a pet peeve of mine... and something I hope to avoid doing when I join the ranks of non-smokers. Again, no hard feelings... just explaining why I got a little snarky.


its ok greta....  for the record, as i said i dont smoke and hate that my bf does, but i think as long as they arent subjecting others to their cigarette smoke in public buildings, they should be allowed to smoke where they please (outdoors, in their own car, etc)... actually i think cigarettes should be made illegal altogether just as any other dangerous drug is, but that's a whole other argument for another time lol


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> If my neighbors would smoke outside I'd be a happy camper. It just makes me really mad that I choose not to smoke but have to breathe it in in my own house. I could be sited my dog barking too much but I wouldn't be able to do a thing about that.


For the record, I agree with you 100%. You should be able to live without having to breath in the "consequences" of their poor choices. (and yes, I can admit it's a poor choice) I do hope you can find some way to convince them to take it outside. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My husband and son are smokers, but the never smoke in the house or in the kennel building. Nor do they smoke in any vehicle in which a dog is riding. They are also considerate of other people and ask before lighting up, or remove themselves to a completely different area designated for smokers.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My husband and son are smokers, but the never smoke in the house or in the kennel building. Nor do they smoke in any vehicle in which a dog is riding. They are also considerate of other people and ask before lighting up, or remove themselves to a completely different area designated for smokers.


unfortunately not everyone is that considerate of others.... which is the main reason people just got fed up and decided to instate laws to basically make it illegal to smoke in ANY public area (even beaches here..) what i hate is seeing people smoking while driving, then throw their cigarette butt out the window... HELLO?? since when is it ok to litter even something as small as a cig butt? 

we are getting so far off topic here.. sorry


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> wonder if they have AA meetings for dogs...


I don't know...but if they do I know a few other GRF members who'd be there with Carson....


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> ... I would hope that providing information and education might, as it has done for at least one person posting to this thread, cause them to minimize the risk by restraining their pets while traveling...


I'm struggling with my own "issues" on this thread, but I think the overall information and awareness *really is great and valuable information*.

That said, I've revisited this thread several times and keep deleting "my story" or circumstance on the topic. I do think there are exceptions. I will continue to consider posting my idea of an exception to the general distain for a dog riding in the back of a pick-up truck 

Tiffany


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just do it Tiffany! I got yer back


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

... unless its something really bad. Then I'll be grabing my torch & pitchfork w/ the others.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm about four pages late, but I'll give my opinion;
I am not a hardcore activist of keeping your dog up front, though I wouldn't do it PERSONALLY. In a camper shell it would be fine, I think, if the road is fairly smooth. I was once in the car waiting for someone to come back from inside a store with Jenny, and in front of me there was a black lab chillin' in the back of a pickup. The owner came by and started the car, and the lab went SPINNING like a top. Seemed awfully dangerous, imo...
Another time, in the back of one of those vehicles that has a big back (like no back seats, but not a van) there was not two or three, but FOUR labs. They were going in circles, nose-to-tail. It was ridiculous and hilarious all at the same time.

However, I am not against unrestrained dogs. Jenny stays in the back seat and she's never caused any problems.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> ... HELLO?? since when is it ok to litter even something as small as a cig butt?
> 
> we are getting so far off topic here.. sorry


Topics can take a life of their own - I think that is cool mostly, yes? I'm a smoker taking baby steps to quit - it's important to me. Cigarette butts, IMO are terrible litter - I mean awful! The stupid butt NEVER biodegrades, ever. My DH smokes too and we just bought commit lozenges - first step in quiting and we want to and will quit. Gotta leave it there - I just can't make a long story short -ever (but we don't smoke inside around any of our babies).

Tiffany


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

congrats Tiffany, you should start a quitting thread like JoEllen did, we're a great support group!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> unfortunately not everyone is that considerate of others.... which is the main reason people just got fed up and decided to instate laws to basically make it illegal to smoke in ANY public area (even beaches here..) what i hate is seeing people smoking while driving, then throw their cigarette butt out the window... HELLO?? since when is it ok to litter even something as small as a cig butt?
> 
> we are getting so far off topic here.. sorry


If my guys were NOT considerate of others, with the smoking or otherwise, I'd have to smack 'em upside dey heads! :doh:

I agree with you on all counts.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

ty823 said:


> Just do it Tiffany! I got yer back


 
ROTFLMAO.. ok.. here goes - mind you I always am way too type happy and this was the last post I still had in my "copy" memory



ty823 said:


> <snipped>.... I would never let our dog ride loose in a truck bed, but I wouldn't say someone that does is being cruel, or loves their dog any less then I do. That's all I've been trying to say.


I hope to not open another can of worms with this and keep it simple, but having been raised in the city and suburbs - moving so rural into farm/cattle country was a shock on many levels. Learning and realizing that so many people here in such rural areas "love" their dogs in such a different way. This is straying from the topic somewhat, but I have learned that what I used to think was cruel, when I first came out here and when I was ridiculed for being "city", I have come to realize is just different from what I was raised knowing. Putting my dog in the back of the truck and heading down the highway, or on a paved road with traffic - wouldn't happen. But when I say "River" and my dogs hop in the truck with some of my older kids and we drive on the dirt road "loaded up" for a day or sometimes a week or even a summer of camping on my own property on the river with no other vehicles coming or going????? What's the problem with that? It is part of our way of life. Truth is, my dogs love to run part of the way and then I stop and let them hop in when they realize they bit off more than they can chew trying to run along the full mile trip. When they get in the truck they are told to sit down, just like my kids must sit all the way down - not on the side or in a chair,or on the wheel well, etc. Everyone sits. I don't feel like I have anything to "justify", but explain and then if you still think I'm an idiot then that's a choice that anyone is entitled to. We might top out at -oh- 15-20pmh out in the pasture where it's all flat. Most of the ride out isn't even that fast. If a dog did jump out (which I cannot imagine - ever) they'd land on soft sandy or sandy loam surface with no vehicle coming or going. I'm so glad I didn't post any of the photos of us all loaded up heading to the river from this or any previous year. I never dreamed this was a hot topic and that I would have possibly been outcast and booted out of here : I would have honestly posted those photos proudly as we provide our family such a wonderful way of life here. So many simple pleasures. We have freedoms to do things that many don't. My kids and animals included in that. 

I'd be afraid someone here might have a heart attack if you saw my neighbor with his border collie (such an amazing dog) riding not in the bed of his pick-up - but he rides on the top of the cab - sitting up as they go from one pasture to another to feed their cattle. Again - country, dirt roads, no other traffic - miles away from the end of the "county" road. I've seen him jump off the top of the cab too - it's a skill, _in this case_, in my opinion.

Anyway, I've learned so much here and appreciate that very much! With all of the above said, I am so happy to have a place to learn about things I won't learn about from my local area (necessarily), neighbors, etc. I also don't want to pretend to be something I am not, but it is scary sometimes to find a balance between striving for better and being who I am. I wonder if I am correct in feeling like there aren't a whole lot of people here that are too far out of the city and suburban limits (I am NOT knocking that by any means either). I can't stress enough that I think there is some valuable info in this thread. Lots to think about in transporting our beloved pets. I've just struggled because I think that thre are instances when you can take your dog in a pick up truck bed without it being a horrible thing. 



ty823 said:


> ... unless its something really bad. Then I'll be grabing my torch & pitchfork w/ the others.


Again... ROTFLMAO - you tell me... do you have the torch lit? Pitchfork in hand? Guess thre are also some benefits to NOT having an address that can be mapquested :

I warned yall that I can be very type happy!

Tiffany - * let the happy hour begin


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well now I want to see the pictures. That sounds like a great time to me!

Does this help? Heres our unrestrained dog enjoying the sunroof on a drive through the state park


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

ty823 said:


> Well now I want to see the pictures. That sounds like a great time to me!
> 
> Does this help? Heres our unrestrained dog enjoying the sunroof on a drive through the state park


 
That's a great shot! (Unrestrained and all!)


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

TiffanyK said:


> I'd be afraid someone here might have a heart attack if you saw my neighbor with his border collie (such an amazing dog) riding not in the bed of his pick-up - but he rides on the top of the cab


There is a farmer in my hometown w/ a dalmation that rides like that. He used to say that they are bred to ride on top of fire trucks.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> congrats Tiffany, you should start a quitting thread like JoEllen did, we're a great support group!


That's so cool! I'll have to look for that thread I'm embarrased that I am not sure who it is that has the ticker in their siggy counting the days of being a non-smoker. I've envied that ticker as I want to be on those ranks soon. I am much more capable of quitting than DH is. I quit with each pregancy and <LOL> 5 kids equals at least one year of non smoking for me with each of my 5 kids. I was so proud, but after a bit of time and the smell of DH on the porch....<sigh>. It's really important to both of us and now it's just a matter of DOING IT! Both of us.

Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

jcasks said:


> That's a great shot! (Unrestrained and all!)


 
That is a great shot! I'm reviewing photos and now that I opened my big mouth - my GRs are laying low in any of the truck shots I have right now. They were in there, but the shots I have look like a bunch of ******** - the GRs were smart enough to lay low, even for the photo. We LOAD up when we Head out. I'm on dial up, so it takes a little while for me to convert photos, upload and post, but I will show yall a taste of our river life if you'd like to see - more shots without the pups, but I still think you get a good idea of how much fun it is. Maybe I shoudl start a "River" thread. LOL.

Tiffany


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

jersey's mom, I know this thread hsa gotten way off topic and all but I did want to say thank you for the feedback and help you gave me on the questions I had about restraints use and how they work. At this point i'm probably going to keep using the "grate" behind the drivers area along with the "hammok" that covers both the seat and floor in the back area. If I went to a restrant system I'd have to lose the hammok system and I like it too much so along with the grate I think there is a pretty decent amount of protection for my girl back there. She rides exceptionally well to begin with, mostly laying down(taking up the WHOLE back seat somehow) or sitting and looking out the window of the suv. I use a harness on amber constantly when out of the house(I use a euro style leash/collar system that way she doesnt wear a collar around the house) so I'm going to see if I can figure something out for rides in other cars...etc. Again, thank you for the help!
Phil & Amber


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.komu.com/satellite/Satel...9cb31bfe/02dd216c-c0a8-2f11-01b2-60145f5a8756

http://www.carteretvision.com/downloads/Eye_Protection_Important.pdf

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1066

http://www.dog-first-aid-101.com/dog-car-restraint.html


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbersDad said:


> jersey's mom, I know this thread hsa gotten way off topic and all but I did want to say thank you for the feedback and help you gave me on the questions I had about restraints use and how they work. At this point i'm probably going to keep using the "grate" behind the drivers area along with the "hammok" that covers both the seat and floor in the back area. If I went to a restrant system I'd have to lose the hammok system and I like it too much so along with the grate I think there is a pretty decent amount of protection for my girl back there. She rides exceptionally well to begin with, mostly laying down(taking up the WHOLE back seat somehow) or sitting and looking out the window of the suv. I use a harness on amber constantly when out of the house(I use a euro style leash/collar system that way she doesnt wear a collar around the house) so I'm going to see if I can figure something out for rides in other cars...etc. Again, thank you for the help!
> Phil & Amber


No problem! There are many different methods to "restraining" a dog, and I've heard many speak highly of the type of divider I think you're describing. Was that you that posted the thread earlier where you had made your own "hammock" for the back seat? 

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: Oops, no, that wasn't you... my bad! Do yourself a favor and give your "hammock" a good once over. I know when my old roommate had bought one she said she couldn't use Gomer's seatbelt harness anymore... but once we really looked at it, there actually was a hole for the seatbelt to pass through. I forget if it was covered by velcro or something, but it wasn't at all obvious. Just a thought.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread was mentioned in my thread about Caue discovering the sun roof. I just wanted to clarify that I would never have left him up there in bug season (2 months away) 

As for dogs unrestrained in the car that is a tough issue. Mine ride in my Ford Explorer unrestrained. It is not perfect but it works and they get to go a lot of places. Oakly is a ball in the passenger seat. Caue needs some more training to find a spot to lie down and relax/


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Whew! I just read all 122 posts! It was fun, informative, interesting, sometimes annoying and sometimes very amusing! I'll just say I agree with and disagree with lots of things that were said!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> This thread was mentioned in my thread about Caue discovering the sun roof. I just wanted to clarify that I would never have left him up there in bug season (2 months away)
> 
> As for dogs unrestrained in the car that is a tough issue. Mine ride in my Ford Explorer unrestrained. It is not perfect but it works and they get to go a lot of places. Oakly is a ball in the passenger seat. Caue needs some more training to find a spot to lie down and relax/


 
Does your SUV have passenger side front airbags?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

TiffanyK --In your instance, I would think it is ok and I would not flame you for the pcitures. Or take a pitchfork or torch after you LOL. I dont like dogs unrestrained in the back of pickups especially in fl in the heat. I think also in fl it is a law but not enforced.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have seatbelt harnesses for both my dogs but sometimes don't put them on for short journeys even though I should. 

I have to keep reminding myself that the mintues spent putting the harnesses on one wiggle-butt puppy and a GSD who hates his are much better than having an 86lb GSD get thrown into the windscreen. 

Dogs don't ride on the back of pick up trucks around here. The cloest thing we get is farm dogs riding in open tractors.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You can buy some fairly inexpensive seat belt harnesses that attach easily to the seat belts in the car. They keep my guys safely in their spots in the back seat. My youngest tends to want to ride the front console otherwise. We used to use a grate to keep them in the back of the SUV; however, sudden stops cause them to lose balance and I felt this could result in injury to them in an accident. 
There has been some discussion in my area about whether dogs are covered in the event of an accident. A local insurance company is advertising they have pet coverage (for up to $500). My opinion is that under most laws, animals are considered personal property and should be insured under the personal property provisions in the policy. They generally have higher reimbursement limits. $500 doesn't cover much if you have an injured animal. 
We had an incident in Texas several years ago where a guy chained his dog in the back of a pick up bed and somehow the dog flew out of the bed and was hanging by the chain outside the truck. The dog didn't make it. Municipal laws now uniformly prohibit dogs in truck beds unless in a secured crate.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly and Harry lay in the boot behind a dog guard thingy...I couldn't possibly fit a crate in the back and I push the back seats forward so they have plenty of room in the back of my little Micra! But they definitely would not be thrown forward in the event of an accident because of the guard. It is for the safety of the people in the car as much as the dogs themselves...a combination of 100lb of dog hitting a passenger in the back of the head at 60mph is not a good thought...

People don't have pick-ups in this country...most that I know use crates of just have them in the boot with or without a guard. Or like Lisa said you sometimes see the odd collie sat in a tractor but they don't tend to move very fast!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

People probably won't read through this, but many studies have been done on the topic...
http://www.mynrma.com.au/cps/rde/xchg/mynrma/hs.xsl/lethal_weapons.htm


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

I've used a Restraint system from this company for a few years. It's quite a bit more "heavy duty" than you see the restraint systems I've seen at Petsmart/Petco, etc. I really like it. The harness is easy to use and the part that attaches to the harness can be secured to the buckle part of your existing seatbelt securely and easily. So, then it's just a matter of getting the dog in the harness and clipping the strap to the harness in the same way you'd attach a leash. To keep Seamus from tangling himself up in the strap, I have to make sure it doesn't have too much slack (the strap is adjustable). It also has a swiveling attachment point, which helps keep the dog from winding himself up on the strap. I tried one of the pet superstore models that did not have that feature and he got tangled up almost immediately. Once I did that, he got used to it very quickly. Now, he just knows it's part of going for a car ride. He can still move around enough to get comfortable, but not enough to get the strap wrapped around a leg or something. I got the Survivor Big Dog model...and it's actually more than you probably need for a golden. The Champion system is probably all anyone would need, and it's still a lot stronger than the pet superstore models. http://champk-9.com/products.htm

_*The CHAMPION Canine Seat Belt System™ provides:*_​* SAFETY*​_*special safety harness design*_ - *Sizes M-XL can hold over 2000 lbs.! *This is many times stronger then most harnesses. This strength is required to provide reliable protection in an accident or quick stop. Using a D-ring from each side, the CHAMPION Harness does not depend on plastic buckles or metal "tongue buckles" for load bearing on impact. These types of buckles may weaken with wear and abuse, become brittle in cold temperatures, and in our opinion just do not provide adequate protection. This dual-ring feature makes the system very strong and reliable. It can protect your dog even if the quick-release buckles are broken or improperly fastened!
_*extra wide side straps*_ - help distribute pressure across your dog's body reducing the chance of injury. Our M-XL systems use 1 1/2" straps, and our XS-S sizes use 3/4" and 1" straps, at least 50% wider then most walking harnesses. 
_*extra strong, rounded profile hardware*_ - The swivel snap (sizes M-XL) is a "bull snap" also used to restrain heavy livestock animals, and much stronger then the usual die-cast zinc leash type swivel snaps. The round and D rings used are some of the strongest welded rings available. All hardware features a smooth profile with no sharp edges to injure your dog. 
_*cushioned, floating chest pad*_ - allows the top of the harness to slide freely to each side, helping to prevent shoulder injuries during a crash or quick stop, and allowing the comfortable use of a shorter (and safer) restraint strap. The V-shaped top of the harness is designed to help stabilize the dog and prevent violent spinning around in an accident.​















​
_*heavy duty adjustable CHAMPION Restraint Strap*_™ - Sizes M-XL are heavy duty 2" wide nylon webbing and steel adjusters (not the 1" webbing and plastic adjusters used for leashes and other restraints). This makes the strap stronger, resists twisting up. and helps prevent injury by distributing pressure on your dog's body.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I really need to get two new seatbealt harnesses. We have one that DH runs and hides from when I pull it out and we put it on one of them. It actually looks like the one in the second photo. I think DH and I are getting older and are always looking for an easier way to do things. I just haven't found an easier harness though. I wish I could afford to have my car customized for my two.


----------

